# calories question



## skeoch (Jun 17, 2011)

I need some advices about how many calories should I  eat per day . My friends tell me that 2000 is about right for my bodyweight. I'm about 14st , 6' 1" . I will do cardio four times a week , mostly in mornings also I've got some whey protein available.


----------



## kurt2r2 (Jun 17, 2011)

skeoch said:


> I need some advices about how many calories should I  eat per day . My friends tell me that 2000 is about right for my bodyweight. I'm about 14st , 6' 1" . I will do cardio four times a week , mostly in mornings also I've got some whey protein available.



how many calories do you eating now ? I would not do a sudden drop down to 2000. IMO you need to drop around 500 cals a day off your total


----------



## skeoch (Jun 18, 2011)

kurt2r2 said:


> how many calories do you eating now ? I would not do a sudden drop down to 2000. IMO you need to drop around 500 cals a day off your total



I'm not quite sure... but about  3500.


----------



## kevin (Jun 20, 2011)

As has been mentioned above, don't do a sudden drop down .
You should eat around 3000 , next week 2500 and so on.


----------

